# Crater Lake -- July 18th



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to be at Crater Lake on July 18th and am trying to decide if I want to ride the Rim....Is the road open around the entire lake? Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I was at Crater Lake last week and the east rim was still closed. The word was that it'd be open soon though. I'd call the park HQs and confirm before driving there.

We were camping in the area. Didn't bring our bikes. Have a great time!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

What condition is the road in this year? I'm set to ride up there in August.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

We rode that last year. A very enjoyable and stunning ride. Hot. Take plenty of water...and your camera.


----------

